# hash maker



## grunt (Jan 12, 2010)

hello marijuana passion folk,
A friends of mine told me to check dis out, it was the best one of dem internets site out dere!

We just got done gettin rid of dis seasons harvest, a week ago, and have roughly 50 garbage bags full of leaf, I didnt want to take the time to do them there ice buckets, and I didnt want to buy one of dem pollinators.  I have seen on that there you tube were peoples get great results with em, but, I didnt want to drop 500 bucs on a drum, a tote, and a low speed motor.   This is what wilbur and I came up with,  we started with an old 50 gallon barrel, that we used for one of dem crazy ebbs and flows hydroponics set up last year.  Next Wilbur used his dremel tool and a grinder to cut out big rectangles in the side of the bucket, leaving the lid and the bottum intact.  There are 4 rectangulars on the barrel and theys are separated by 2 inchs of material vertically that was removed with dem tools.  There is also 2 inchs of material around the circumferance of the barrel at the tops and the bottums, along the side of the barrel, to keep its that there structural integrity.  Then we's used double sided tape to fasten that silly silk screen around the outside of the barrel.  I took the time to build two of those 4 foot A frames to hold the dang barrel up horizontally.  Wilbur was able to come out with 2 of dose skateboard wheels, he and the kids mounted one on the bottom and top of the bucket each, dead center with kentucky windage!  A 3 inch hole saw to the the top of that there A frames provided homes for them skate wheels, so that the barrel spins so nice, like when you have had too much bourbon and whisky. With a crude 90 degree spinable handle  attached to the skate axle , she seems to spin up real nice! We stuck one of them big coolers under the barrel, but Im thinking of going over to wallyworld in the morn, and seeing if theys got any of them kiddie pools in stock during the winter.  I got some dem bags of leaf in the deep freeze over night, had to throw out some old deer meat. we figures that we will give her a shot in the morning, and just see what we cans spin up! 
I like that there hash, wilbur dont even like smoking them flowers  no mores, he says... NOWAY!  I cant help but giggle at that ol' Hick. I think we are going to use skitters 12 ton hydraulic press down at his shop. (its one you pump bys hands, an its got one of them fancy gauges on it, to tell ya how much pressure you gots in it; skitters got all kinds of cylinderical forms, I was thinking 2 inch wide hash sausage tubes.  Wilbur dont think it wills be any good, but I cant wait to say, you dumb Hick, I told you so.
happy gowin to ya'll as we love the marijuanas.


----------



## Hick (Jan 12, 2010)

:huh: ... we finally get a new member that speaks good 'english'.. and he's kickin' Hicks....:farm: 










.....................


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 12, 2010)

* 
Hello and Goodbye, devilfrog...*


----------

